# R34 v R35?



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

ive only had my R35 a short while and think its spectacular in every way driving wise, BUT for some reason the R34 GTR still had something special and magical about it even though in terms of performance it cant touch the , I cannot put my finger on it. anyone else whos had both feel the same?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Maybe this missing magic is all down to driver involvement Amar?? You've got to work to get the most out of the inline engined Skylines _where as the newer V6 power'd GT-R does it with just a finger flick of one of the paddles...._:chuckle:

Since you've had both now mate, Does a true 500bhp Skyline GT-R really have no chance when going head to head against a STD R35 GT-R? I'm only asking this again because Evo magazine put a stock R34 Skyline GT-R and a 2013 R35 GT-R around the track and they posted identical times around that circuit!



Surely the lighter 2.6L Skyline with a higher power output that matched the newer Nissan could've gone slightly quicker than the heavier 3.8L GT-R did??????


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

its only my opinion, I haven't done any lap times etc to compare, but just from normal driving the 35 just feels better in terms of performance ,and pretty much every other way.

personal choice though, I would choose a R34, there is just something about the 34 which does it for me like no other car. think the 34 looks way better than the 35.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Is Valet Mode still enabled?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Johnny G said:


> Is Valet Mode still enabled?




no mate mine never actually came with valet mode, which obviously made it lighter and faster,BUT I have spoken to litchfields who will be installing valet mode for me as I think its something I still want in the car for that extra peace of mind.


hows your valet mode? have you had the latest software update for it?


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it's driver involvement too mate, raw old skool manual!! performance wise no the R34 can't touch the R35
and i believe the R34 would need to have a 100bhp advantage in a straight line to match an R35 due to the
speed of the gear changes in the R35.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

euroexports said:


> *I would choose a R34, there is just something about the 34 which does it for me like no other car. think the 34 looks way better than the 35.*


Totally agree there matey! 

I don't hate the R35 GT-R _(far from it)_ but for some reason _(as much as I respect its potential)_ it just leaves me cold where as the R33's & R34's get my blood pumping and heart racing every time I see one of these Skyline GT-R's!

Maybe its also partially down to rarity?? The R35 GT-R is becoming quite a common sight in even the most rural of areas now....


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

May need to watch this:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

So,

_*a Mine's R34 Skyline GT-R with 630PS & 1350kgs = 1'08:93 Lap-Time*_

v's

_*a Mine's R35 GT-R with 600PS & 1740kgs = 1'09:79 Lap-Time*_




FRRACER said:


> *May need to watch this:*


Thanks for posting that FRRACER!

T'was not the crushing defeat from the all conquering techno-fests that I was expecting from that video with the Mine's R34 GT-R finishing second overall with two R35's GT-R's left behind him!

IMHO, The Mine's R34 Skyline GT-R *looks* better, *sounds* better, looked more stable on the limit, was only half a second behind the brand new version and ultimately looked much more *fun* to drive during that race. I guess that's what driving enthusiasts mean by character and soul!!!

JM2PW!


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

I've got both and I'll never get rid of the R34 I like the R35 but don't love it.

Graham


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

DODGY said:


> I've got both and I'll never get rid of the R34 I like the R35 but don't love it.
> 
> Graham




Same here, the 35 is a amazing machine but I regret selling the 34.


Am looking to buy a NUR to keep for the long term


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> May need to watch this:



lol all that proves is that the gtr is carrying a lot more weight and less power and losses by less than 1 second, the r34 has had 130% power added over standard at 635 hp.

an equivelant r35 with 130% power added over standard would be 1115 hp. 

I have owned a 720 hp r33 gtr, and my current r35 at 780 hp from the start line would be pulling away rapidly from the off, from 60 - 100 mph the 720 hp gtr was 1.23 seconds slower than the 780 hp r35 gtr, no bias those are just times ive recorded myself with my own cars. 

I love r34s by far the prettiest gtr ever made, but at 600 hp the r35 is only gonna be stage 1, put a stage 1 r34 up against it and it would be frankly laughable lets be honest here.


the r34 may well pull some back in the bends but out on the straights in a like for like comparison the r35 would murder it.


----------



## DODGY (Oct 28, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> lol all that proves is that the gtr is carrying a lot more weight and less power and losses by less than 1 second, the r34 has had 130% power added over standard at 635 hp.
> 
> an equivelant r35 with 130% power added over standard would be 1115 hp.
> 
> ...


For me it's just how I feel driving it, R35 is an amazing car and can't see me selling for a few years but driving a 600plus R34 puts a bigger smile on my face and the fact I'd find it hard to see another one passing me at any point.

Graham


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

i have to admit R34s are nice to drive - i have 3 of them here ;-)..


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

DODGY said:


> For me it's just how I feel driving it, R35 is an amazing car and can't see me selling for a few years but driving a 600plus R34 puts a bigger smile on my face and the fact I'd find it hard to see another one passing me at any point.
> 
> Graham



I can totally relate to that graham, my r33 was a proper handful it needed a lot of driver input you knew you were driving it, whereas my r35 well id let the missus drive it and have no worries its so easy to drive in comparison. 


for the prettiest car, and the most hands on driving experience it would be an r34 no question.


how much real world difference in the drive is there from an r33 to an r32 ? 
I preferred the drive of my r33 over the r32s ive had but havnt had an r34, yet.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> i have to admit R34s are nice to drive - i have 3 of them here ;-)..


Hi Jurgen

this chap is looking for one

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/290554-r34-gt-r.html


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> , whereas my r35 well id let the missus drive it and have no worries its so easy to drive in comparison.


i would not lol


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

kociek said:


> Hi Jurgen
> 
> this chap is looking for one
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/290554-r34-gt-r.html


after a big spec one


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Jm-Imports said:


> after a big spec one




To be honest I'm shocked yours haven't shifted yet mate , Market is funny



If you kno anyone with a nice 34 who wants some deal with a 35 let me know 

Tried ringing today no answer, ...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Jm-Imports said:


> i would not lol


your is running a touch more power than mine mate lol 

ryan set mine up so on start up it runs 1 bar of boost shed be fine at that, she handled a 450 hp r32 no sweat


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> lol all that proves is that the gtr is carrying a lot more weight and less power and losses by less than 1 second, the r34 has had 130% power added over standard at 635 hp.
> 
> an equivelant r35 with 130% power added over standard would be 1115 hp.
> 
> ...


Your missing the point. We are talking about the fun factor and the feeling of driving a car that gives something back and bites back when provoked. It's not all about straight line. The R35 is very muted and for that reason I see no need or desire to buy one. Besides the Nismo GTR GT3 would be a fun car for track use but wouldn't be able to drive it on the road a rather expensive track toy.


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

I've driven 2 R35's now and I think they are technically briliant. It's amazing what the can do.

BUT and this a big but, i still love my R33 GTR. As soon as you get in it it feels special. To hear the whistle of the GT40 which sounds like a jet taking off, the clunks from the diff, the rattling of the plates when the clutch peddle is depressed, the rattle of the cryo treated gears and the screamer (giggle). It all makes up for an incredible assault on the senses. I don't drive it any where near what it is capable of, but then I don't have to. Just getting in and squirting the throttle is just brilliant.

I think I'll have it for quite a while. I also makes a difference that I go to work in a beaten up old Primera during the week knowing it's waiting for the weekend. I'll never get bored.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I thought the mines r34 weighed around 1600kg, not 1350?
The mines 34 has gone round tsukuba in the 57s, what have 35s done?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

markM3 said:


> I thought the mines r34 weighed around 1600kg, not 1350?
> The mines 34 has gone round tsukuba in the 57s, what have 35s done?


I have just found this info


I just watched the latest Best Motoring Hot Version test of the R35 GTR at Tsukuba...the times were quite amazing for a 1740kg car. If you don't know what Best Motoring is, think of it as the Japanese version of Top Gear or 5th Gear...except they tend to only test high performance or tuned cars, often on the track, banked oval, or touge.

Battle 1: Versus Tuned Skyline GT-Rs:

Here are the contestants and their times:
Bee R32 GT-R: 400hp, 1500kg,1'03"497
Hosaka R33 GT-R: 600hp, 1600kg, 1'02"191
MCR R34 GT-R: 600hp, 1600kg, 1'01"705

Stock R35 GT-R (driven by Keiichi Tsuchiya)
480hp, 1740kg , BS Potenza RE070, 1'01"931

Battle 2: Versus European Sports Cars; best lap times are given from the 5 lap battle:

Lamborghini Gallardo Superleggera: 530HP, 1360kg-1'01"599
Nissan GT-R: 473hp, 1740kg-1'02"125
Honda NSX-R NA2: 280hp, 1270kg-1'05"013
Porsche 997 GT3: 415hp, 1395kg-1'05"173
Porsche 997 Turbo: 480hp, 1585kg-1'05"226

For a stock car, that time is incredibly quick, especially considering that most of the GT-R's rivals (911 turbo/GT3, F430, etc) struggle to break the 1 min 5 
sec range on Tsukuba. Even the Gallardo SL was only able to barely beat the GT-R's time, despite having a HUGE 55 hp and 400kg advantage. 

I also found the NSX-R NA2's lap times to be quite surprising, since it put up times better than a 997 GT3 despite giving up some 135 horsepower and only weighing about 100kg less.

Edited: more times from the second battle against the European cars and the NSX-R NA2. 


and my site for reference

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...w-q9n1Q16Ho0T1n5A&sig2=HJr9X9OKqk9TK29LdWMiRA


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Your missing the point. We are talking about the fun factor and the feeling of driving a car that gives something back and bites back when provoked. It's not all about straight line. The R35 is very muted and for that reason I see no need or desire to buy one. Besides the Nismo GTR GT3 would be a fun car for track use but wouldn't be able to drive it on the road a rather expensive track toy.


I wouldn't say ive missed the point as I said to graham for the most hands on driving experience yes the older gtrs will be far more thrilling.

the only point I made was apples for apples im sure an r35 would murder it in pace, stock for stock or stage 1 vs stage 1 I can see no other outcome other than the r35 running away in reality.


----------



## GT4 Addicted (Feb 16, 2005)

guys i think you're loosing focus on this topic... it's not a matter of speed ( drag or around a track) , we all know the GT-R is a better performance machine...

i think we need to talk about pleasure... i own a really nice R34 GTR for 5 years and i test drove 2 GT-Rs ... one was about 650hp ohlins etc.... honestly these cars impressed me... but i don't want to own one. because i know in more or less time this car won't make me smile anymore. 

5 years after buying it i'm still smiling when driving it on road just in normal cruising or on track trashing it. and once parked i can't resist to look at it. that's a good proof isn't it?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

GT4 Addicted said:


> guys i think you're loosing focus on this topic... it's not a matter of speed ( drag or around a track) , we all know the GT-R is a better performance machine...
> 
> i think we need to talk about pleasure... i own a really nice R34 GTR for 5 years and i test drove 2 GT-Rs ... one was about 650hp ohlins etc.... honestly these cars impressed me... but i don't want to own one. because i know in more or less time this car won't make me smile anymore.
> 
> 5 years after buying it i'm still smiling when driving it on road just in normal cruising or on track trashing it. and once parked i can't resist to look at it. that's a good proof isn't it?





This


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

scoooby slayer said:


> the only point I made was apples for apples im sure an r35 would murder it in pace, stock for stock or stage 1 vs stage 1 I can see no other outcome other than the r35 running away in reality.


But apples to apples would surely be same power:weight? Not stage:stage.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

also the straight six sounds sooooo much better


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I'd be happy with both :chuckle:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

tonigmr2 said:


> I'd be happy with both :chuckle:


I'm happy with neither.:chuckle:


----------



## liammph (Aug 20, 2014)

As much as I like the R35 I'd probably go for the 34 cause of that ass. Although I'd love to put a vr38dett in my stagea. Time to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

That's why i still have an R33 and an R35 !!!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

R32 Combat said:


> I'm happy with neither.:chuckle:


LOL get with it you old fart !! :runaway:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Steve said:


> LOL get with it you old fart !! :runaway:


Fcuk, you're back...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yeah mon, back at Manchester airport at 7-00am for 8C after 2 weeks of 35C !!!

Did txt you (I think) are you about as Gary and I are doing CC on the 1st Sept & SS on 25th


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Steve said:


> That's why i still have an R33 and an R35 !!!



come on now you still have an r33 as it hasn't sold yet :runaway: lol


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Steve said:


> That's why i still have an R33 and an R35 !!!


Two of the best, you have good taste Steve!


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I find my R35 very involving to be honest, more so than my R32 was. The difference for me being my R32 only had 400hp whereas my R35 has nearer 650. This means the car often goes sideways and has the ability to spin up all four wheels which brings additional instability and involvement.

I don't run on the stickiest tyres and don't run huge profiles on the rear which helps with this and I also have the kw coilover sleeve kit which may help. My car is also pretty loud (catless downpipes) which adds to the presence and experience.

I was wrestling the thing yesterday and wondering how anyone could think it wasn't a joyful experience.

Edit: I appreciate my comparison is to my R32 and I don't know how different the R32 is to the R34 - my assumption being the R32 is roarer and as such even further from the R35 but still similar enough to the R34 to allow comparison. Now I don't know what my thoughts would be had I gone the single turbo /600hp route.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

its just everything about the r34, looks the best out of all the GTR's in my opinion and I think in most peoples opinions?? also the fact of how rare they are, they have the jaw dropping factor.

I know the 32 is great but to compare to the 34 , these guys are just kidding themselves I think.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

euroexports said:


> its just everything about the r34, looks the best out of all the GTR's in my opinion and I think in most peoples opinions?? also the fact of how rare they are, they have the jaw dropping factor.
> 
> I know the 32 is great but to compare to the 34 , these guys are just kidding themselves I think.


There's no help for a blind man is there !!:bowdown1::chuckle::flame::runaway:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Steve said:


> There's no help for a blind man is there !!:bowdown1::chuckle::flame::runaway:


Says the man with 2 lard ar$es in the garage..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

and over 1200bhp LOL

Sent you ANOTHER txt but you obviously can't use your phone at the mo !


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Steve said:


> and over 1200bhp LOL
> 
> Sent you ANOTHER txt but you obviously can't use your phone at the mo !


I've not had any text from you. Are you sure there is not a maggot in your blackberry?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

euroexports said:


> its just everything about the r34, looks the best out of all the GTR's in my opinion and I think in most peoples opinions?? also the fact of how rare they are, they have the jaw dropping factor.
> 
> I know the 32 is great but to compare to the 34 , these guys are just kidding themselves I think.




So go and buy a 34 then, clearly the 35 is not your thing


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

TREG said:


> So go and buy a 34 then, clearly the 35 is not your thing



I think he is trying to actively buy a 34 going by recent posts


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep seen a couple in Japan but want to get something special when I can find it.


They not the easiest of cars to find


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

TREG said:


> So go and buy a 34 then, clearly the 35 is not your thing


Hear hear or the best of all Skyline GTR's a 
33:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::runaway::runaway::runaway:


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Steve said:


> Hear hear or the best of all Skyline GTR's a
> 33:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::runaway::runaway::runaway:


Cough *c0ck* cough


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad tickle in your DEEP throat there ol chap ! LOL

what you up to ?


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Steve said:


> Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad tickle in your DEEP throat there ol chap ! LOL
> 
> what you up to ?


Lol, txt'n you.:chuckle:


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Silver R said:


> I think he is trying to actively buy a 34 going by recent posts


So why the thread if its that simple?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Just to see what other peoples opinions are , just for interest .


----------



## The Brigand (Mar 18, 2014)

I have an R34 GT-R quite highly tuned but just can't understand why it has the image it does. For me it doesn't live up to the status it has gained over the years.

I'm thinking to move it on and get an NSX or maybe a bike engined race car (maybe a Spire GT) just to see what they are like.

I don't really care how a car looks while I'm driving it - I will agree the R34 is a beatiful car though.

I don't think I will ever own an R35, in fact I doubt I will ever buy another Nissan.

One thing that will always be in my garage is an Evo 6 - I just love bady maintained windy backroads, off camber bends, getting air over crests etc. the sort of roads that the R34 just doesn't feel comfortable on. If there is a car that does those roads better than a CP9A, I will have one.

I think everyone has there own driving style and preferances as to what a car is to them - for many it's a status symbol and has to be the latest model, for others it's a purely about performance on track, some people look for future classics and others want to own existing classics...

If you like the R34 best, then buy a Nür II and look after it!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

The R35 is impressive.
The RB cars are more involving.

I've learn't that after having three R35s, the last of which was a new MY14 which I ran alongside my R32.

For a fun blast RB car all day long.
Four all round daily usability and capbility R35 all day long.

To me a GT-R is a weekend toy, so I decided to just keep the R32.

When you said about getting the R35 it seemed like something you had to get out of your system.
Amazing cars and I really do like them, but they just don't have the old school interaction of husstling a well sorted RB car along.
The performance is too easy to access in the R35, which is why it's technically so good.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Have you driven a nsx ?


I was very disappointed.




QUOTE=The Brigand;3088026]I have an R34 GT-R quite highly tuned but just can't understand why it has the image it does. For me it doesn't live up to the status it has gained over the years.

I'm thinking to move it on and get an NSX or maybe a bike engined race car (maybe a Spire GT) just to see what they are like.

I don't really care how a car looks while I'm driving it - I will agree the R34 is a beatiful car though.

I don't think I will ever own an R35, in fact I doubt I will ever buy another Nissan.

One thing that will always be in my garage is an Evo 6 - I just love bady maintained windy backroads, off camber bends, getting air over crests etc. the sort of roads that the R34 just doesn't feel comfortable on. If there is a car that does those roads better than a CP9A, I will have one.

I think everyone has there own driving style and preferances as to what a car is to them - for many it's a status symbol and has to be the latest model, for others it's a purely about performance on track, some people look for future classics and others want to own existing classics...

If you like the R34 best, then buy a Nür II and look after it![/QUOTE]


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

the NSX is considered one of the best driving cars ever made..period. its not however a very powerful car when you have driven other modern day machines.

its not really about how fast it goes in a straight line, its a car meant for the track.

you have gone through several GT-Rs in the last 6months or so.

34s, and 35s.

so your making a few £ on the ones you punt on after ownership, then use that to buy something else, which is fair enough.

your 35 wanted post, i think i said you would have the car for a short period of time, and the same will be true for the Nur.

Finding a really good Nur is very hard work, and they hold their money extremely well for obvious reasons.

regarding the evo6, this is definitely a car i would have (and have had for several years) its a great b road blaster.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

??????GT-R 2.6 V????II ??? 4WD ???R1??????(??)?????? | ????????????net?

Now this is what I call a special car


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

matty32 said:


> the NSX is considered one of the best driving cars ever made..period. its not however a very powerful car when you have driven other modern day machines.
> 
> its not really about how fast it goes in a straight line, its a car meant for the track.
> 
> ...






Well one r34 and one r35 isn't several.

Obviously just like you I have other stock as well and just like you we all take punts as you say and just like.you it's to put food on the table at the end of the day.


I dont even need the money from the 35 to go and buy the nur , but the 35 was something I just needed to own and having owned one I just feel the 34 is more special , this is just a personal choice , everyone has their favourites, some love the 32,.some the 33, but for me the 34 will.always be the best.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> ??????GT-R 2.6 V????II ??? 4WD ???R1??????(??)?????? | ????????????net?
> 
> Now this is what I call a special car




That is what I'm talking about !!!!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Guessing it will go for crazy money though. But it's one hell of a car...


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Yep think it's around 38k in Japan , before shipping and customs etc


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

75k Kms though, so a bit high for an investment.

I have thought seriously about buying a special GTR as a longer term investment, just storing it up.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> 75k Kms though, so a bit high for an investment.
> 
> I have thought seriously about buying a special GTR as a longer term investment, just storing it up.


Why ?? Thats like buying a race horse and keeping it in a paddock, these cars were born to be used !!! :bowdown1:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> ??????GT-R 2.6 V????II ??? 4WD ???R1??????(??)?????? | ????????????net?
> 
> Now this is what I call a special car


look nice, BUT.

miles is too high for most of the japanese market.

Thats very high even for a normal 34

for a Nur you want as low as possible.

sub 40k ideally

however, they go for a lot more due to normal long shaken etc

s1 engine will have lower miles on it, than 75k obviously, but overall the car has quite high miles.

its not an investment car.

also not many people outside of Japan will part with the money needed for a genuine Nur.

buying for an investment is quite pointless really, as you have to mothball it & you may as well buy multiple other cars to then make more on.

also the s1 engine in some ways makes it less desirable as its not standard.


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Special nonetheless Matty, was not referring to investment. If I wanted to invest I would buy a property, not a car. But that's just me


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

[ QUOTE=euroexports;3087874]Yep seen a couple in Japan but want to get something special when I can find it.


They not the easiest of cars to find[/QUOTE]

You've just sold an amazing R34 haven't you? And you want to buy one again?


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes I regret selling that car should have kept it


----------



## greek r34 (Sep 26, 2003)

*R1 nismo*

Have one in holland bayside blue 1999


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> ??????GT-R 2.6 V????II ??? 4WD ???R1??????(??)?????? | ????????????net?
> 
> Now this is what I call a special car


No Nismo Rad,Intercooler,Plenum,nor Oil seperator so not the best R1 to buy for investment.
I'd buy a 2002 nur R1 with the complete Nismo catalogue thrown at it


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone can order these packages though right? I mean even I can make my engine R1 or S1 and throw the rest of the catalogue in , as you say, myself afterwards. So that shouldn't stop anyone fm buying it 


This one also looks nice as well 



??????GT-R BNR34V-spec? S1?????????????! - ????!


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> Anyone can order these packages though right? I mean even I can make my engine R1 or S1 and throw the rest of the catalogue in , as you say, myself afterwards. So that shouldn't stop anyone fm buying it
> 
> 
> This one also looks nice as well
> ...


yes you can 
S1 is nice but R1 is more valuable

you got a nur ? any pics ??


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> If I wanted to invest I would buy a property, not a car. But that's just me


I agreed with this !


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

euroexports said:


> I dont even need the money from the 35 to go and buy the nur , but the 35 was something I just needed to own and having owned one I just feel the 34 is more special , this is just a personal choice , everyone has their favourites, some love the 32,.some the 33, but for me the 34 will.always be the best.


Have to say I don't personally understand that.

You looked for some time for an R35 at the arse end of the R35 spectrum, near the bottom of the market.
Spending a little more would have got you a far better car, like an MY11.

Having had the MY10,11 and 14 the MY11 is worth that bit more.

I don't understand why (if you have money for a Nur already) you didn't just spend a bit more and get a better R35.
You might have actually liked it more.

I didn't rate my MY10 in comparison to my MY11 either.

I kept my MY10 for around 6 months and my MY11 for 18 months.
Exactly because it was a better car.
The better cars aren't at the lowest price point.

A point (as a trader) you are probably well aware of.
So not sure your opinon of the R35 is actually correct now.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

matt j said:


> But apples to apples would surely be same power:weight? Not stage:stage.



I guess it depends how you define apples for apples, they would be very close at 600 hp each for sure, but stock for stock as you know the skyline would be in its wake no question.

any report that says there level stock well the gtr must be running zero boost or in valet mode lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> I guess it depends how you define apples for apples, they would be very close at 600 hp each for sure


Unlikely, a 600bhp R35 will murder a 600bhp Skyline on track.
The skyline needs a power advantage, being a bit lighter and so having better bhp/kg isn't enough IMO.
650-700 maybe, plus more modded as they are far worse stock for brakes etc...

The R35's better aero, tech, gearbox and weight balance means it'll have a decent advantage.
Especially with the same driver as it's so much easier to drive quickly.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

CT17 said:


> Unlikely, a 600bhp R35 will murder a 600bhp Skyline on track.
> The skyline needs a power advantage, being a bit lighter and so having better bhp/kg isn't enough IMO.
> 650-700 maybe, plus more modded as they are far worse stock for brakes etc...
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree but the evidence on the second post in this thread suggests that a stock R34 is exactly as quick as a stock R35 in those conditions.

On that basis if the cars has the same power output you would assume that the R34 would be quicker (given in this test it is some 200bhp light of the R35).

As ever the conditions will play a role as will the relative modifications of the cars. A 600bhp R35 might be possible with a remap/exhaust etc. A 600bhp R34 would require more work so exactly what this work is (perhaps the latest EFR turbos, stroker kit, v cam or whatever) will have a huge bearing.

Perhaps the easiest comparison to make is that 'ring times for each generation get faster. I beleive that the older cars would have better times today assuming that they were running modern tyres and brake pads but I think that the R35 would still be faster.

To my mind the only question is would £XX,XXX worth of R34 be better/faster/whatever than the same value of R35. £35k gets a good R34 but perhaps not so good an R35.

Then again £35k would buy a very special R32....


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Cris said:


> I would tend to agree but the evidence on the second post in this thread suggests that a stock R34 is exactly as quick as a stock R35 in those conditions.
> 
> On that basis if the cars has the same power output you would assume that the R34 would be quicker (given in this test it is some 200bhp light of the R35).



rubbish, I don't care what any report says there is no way on this earth a stock r32,r33 or r34 is anywhere near as quick as a stock r35


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cris said:


> I would tend to agree but the evidence on the second post in this thread suggests that a stock R34 is exactly as quick as a stock R35 in those conditions.


I think that report is BS.

Look at the ring lap times.
A skyline broke 8 minutes, now the R35 is something like 30-40 seconds quicker.
That is a big difference.

I've been on track with modified Skylines in my lightly tuned R35 and it murders them.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

CT17 said:


> Unlikely, a 600bhp R35 will murder a 600bhp Skyline on track.
> The skyline needs a power advantage, being a bit lighter and so having better bhp/kg isn't enough IMO.
> 650-700 maybe, plus more modded as they are far worse stock for brakes etc...
> 
> ...


youd know more than me im a drag queen, in cars not dress sense lmao

I can see the r35 would win, but would it really murder it assumeing the skyline had suitable brakes and both cars on r888s and 600 hp each ?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

CT17 said:


> I think that report is BS.
> 
> Look at the ring lap times.
> A skyline broke 8 minutes, now the R35 is something like 30-40 seconds quicker.
> ...


I agree having driven an r32 gtr at 450 hp and a gtr at 650hp which would be a similar comparison to stock to stock, there is no contest by by r35 cant even see which way it went lol


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

scoooby slayer said:


> youd know more than me im a drag queen, in cars not dress sense lmao
> 
> I can see the r35 would win, but would it really murder it assumeing the skyline had suitable brakes and both cars on r888s ?


When my Skyline had similar bhp/kg as my R35 the latter was around 3 seconds per lap quicker round Brands Hatch.

Both running Alcons etc... but R35 on road rubber.

R32 was 450bhp/1400kg.
R35 was 600bhp/1800kg.

Addmittedly the Skyline needs a better driver because it's more difficult to drive quickly.
The R35 is easy to drive very fast.

But 3 seconds is a lot out of 50-something and that's with the R35 having a tyre disadvantage.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Just want to point out the description of how he was driving the 34. I wouldn't dare drive mine like that- due to a lack of talent! :bowdown1:

His style is akin to how the Mines car and other tuner cars are driven in Japan. Car moving around, oversteer to counter any understeer etc etc.

Theres no real fair way to compare both, theres over a decade between the two models. The 35 should be faster and easier to extract the most performance from.

The closest i can think of is to get them to similar power to weight ratios's, use the same make of tyres for example 888's on standard wheels, same brake pads in OEM calipers and so on. Not likely to happen, would be interesting though.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sam lapped in a 500bhp r32 as quick as Sutcliffe (autocar) managed in a 2013 r35. 

Sam's car is track oriented.

9 out of 10 times I bet the 35 will be faster.

Think we need to organise a gtr only trackday!


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> rubbish, I don't care what any report says there is no way on this earth a stock r32,r33 or r34 is anywhere near as quick as a stock r35


Tsukuba lap records - FastestLaps.com

Stock car times:

Pos	Make / Model	Time	Speed (km/h)	Year	Power (hp) / Weight (kg)	

2.	Nissan Nismo R34 Z-Tune	1:01.15	122	'04	500 / 1600

5.	Nissan GT-R Spec-V	1:02.48	119	'09	492 / 1680


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> Tsukuba lap records - FastestLaps.com
> 
> Stock car times:
> 
> ...



lol what a silly comparison, that's a virtually stock r35 against an r34 with almost double standard power. if you read what I said stock for stock 

I have clearly stated I think they would be very close both at 600 hp.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

CT17 said:


> I think that report is BS.
> 
> Look at the ring lap times.
> A skyline broke 8 minutes, now the R35 is something like 30-40 seconds quicker.
> ...


There is a post here somewhere about 'ring times and yes the R35 is quicker. Don't forget that the R33 broke 8 minutes. The R34 would have been quicker. I think someone has mentioned that Best Motoring got 7:50 (ish) for the 34 and 8:01 (ish) for the R33 i.e. slower than Nissan. Nissan's time for the early R35s was 7:34 I think. So the differential wasn't as much as you might think. I appreciate that newer R35s are quicker still (and more expensive of course).

Again stock for stock I think that the 35 is a much faster car.

The statement that a 600bhp R35 would murder a 600bhp R34 is not so clear cut as has already been established - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/290578-r34-v-r35.html#post3080010

The question to my mind is how modified is each car. Throw enough money at anything and it'll be fast. The R34 has the advatange of being cheaper so you'd get 'more' for your money. Assuming that you had a fixed budget (which could purchase either car) would the extra headroom mean that you'd end up with a better/faster car?

I don't know what the later R35s are going for nowadays but I'm assuming a fair bit beyond £35k. Once you are up in those regions I'll bet you could get a pretty special R34.

Pound for pound I don't think that there would be a lot in the performance between a R35 and R34.

I suppose you could argue that you get more for your money with the R34 but then again the R35 must be a better everday proposition.

I don't really care either way - for me this is a hypothetical question. My £35k would go elsewhere.

opcorn:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

scoooby slayer said:


> lol what a silly comparison, that's a virtually stock r35 against an r34 with almost double standard power. if you read what I said stock for stock
> 
> I have clearly stated I think they would be very close both at 600 hp.


Just for fun then:

Hot Version 127 Tsukuba Attack: GTR NISMO / MINE’S / HKS GTR - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life

nismo GTR with 591bhp, is that correct? Gets down to 1.01.058.

Oh and since when has 317bhp x2 equaled 500?

Its a pointless discussion to be honest.

R32 was quickest compared to its competition in its day.
R35 is quickest compared to its competition today.
R33 and R34 were under powered in there day.


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

GTR Cook said:


> R33 and R34 were under powered in there day.


Wasn't it the 'gentleman's' agreement that hit them; i.e. limited on power.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matt j said:


> Wasn't it the 'gentleman's' agreement that hit them; i.e. limited on power.


It was i believe, shame about that, would have been interesting to see what Nissan would have done: 4-450 from the factory?


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Just for fun then:
> 
> Hot Version 127 Tsukuba Attack: GTR NISMO / MINE’S / HKS GTR - R35 GT-R - GT-R Life
> 
> ...


I thought they were 285 hp stock vs 485 hp stock 09 gtr. either way stock for stock the r35 will walk it.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

285 was the official figure due to the gentlemens agreement, the actual was closer to 300-317 i believe.


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> lol what a silly comparison, that's a virtually stock r35 against an r34 with almost double standard power. if you read what I said stock for stock
> 
> I have clearly stated I think they would be very close both at 600 hp.


The Z tune was built by the factory so surely that can be called a stock car?

Isnt the V spec R35 a factory modified stock car just like a Z tune?


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

matt j said:


> Wasn't it the 'gentleman's' agreement that hit them; i.e. limited on power.


Clearly a problem. I'd also suggest that the R32/33/34 was really a 380+bhp car. They are clearly designed to run 1bar and were downgraded to comply with the agreement.

AFAIK an R33 engine won't produce any more power than an R32 engine. The R34 will but as it's pretty much a decade later the competitors had caught up.

A 380bhp car was big news in 1989, can't think of much outside of F40s which had more. 410bhp wasn't so exciting in 1999, I think that the 996 Turbo had 420.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> The Z tune was built by the factory so surely that can be called a stock car?
> 
> Isnt the V spec R35 a factory modified stock car just like a Z tune?



yes but there both tuned from a bone stock car which I said all along at similar power they will be similar, stock for stock standard cars totally unmodified the r35 will walk it, im not sure why its so difficult to understand tbh


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Cris said:


> Clearly a problem. I'd also suggest that the R32/33/34 was really a 380+bhp car. They are clearly designed to run 1bar and were downgraded to comply with the agreement.
> 
> AFAIK an R33 engine won't produce any more power than an R32 engine. The R34 will but as it's pretty much a decade later the competitors had caught up.
> 
> A 380bhp car was big news in 1989, can't think of much outside of F40s which had more. 410bhp wasn't so exciting in 1999, I think that the 996 Turbo had 420.



the cosworth yb was the same 270hp just with breathing mods and 1 bar, the same with an r35 570 hp with just breathing mods and a little more boost


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

scoooby slayer said:


> yes but there both tuned from a bone stock car which I said all along at similar power they will be similar, stock for stock standard cars totally unmodified the r35 will walk it, im not sure why its so difficult to understand tbh


How can you compare a 500bhp R35 to a 320 bhp (at most over quoted figure )stock R32/33/34?

Any dummy can see that the R35 will walk it and is not a fair comparison. However when the power, brakes, tyres and suspension is equalised things get more interesting as per Nismo vs v spec


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Cris said:


> *A 380bhp car was big news in 1989, can't think of much outside of F40s which had more. 410bhp wasn't so exciting in 1999, I think that the 996 Turbo had 420.*


Don't forget GM Europe launched their own 377bhp terror back in 1990 which was that infamous 3.6L 24v twin turbo engined Lotus Carlton/Lotus Omega not long after the R32 Skyline GT-R's début in Japan and Australia Cris. This is after all was the Family car that caused a public outcry with its obscene performance in our Great British Parliament in Westminster when it went on sale! I've been around enough of these Lotus modified vehicles over the past twenty years to know the true power output from these cars C36GET lumps is closer to 417bhp/420bhp than the official 377bhp figure quoted by the media and Vauxhall's/Opel's press packs!



Anyway going back to desirability, I don't know why but every time I see an R35 GT-R...I always think that these new V6 engined cars have more in common with the Z32 Nissan 300ZX Twin Turbo's than the older proper Skyline GT-R's.....



Perhaps I'm completely on my own here as not everybody is going to see the R35 GT-R as a Nissan *"Z"* car with four wheel drive?? Maybe this is why no matter how much I respect the R35 GT-R from a performance perspective, I just don't desire or lust after one like I did the all conquering Skyline GT-R's!

JM2PW!


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

I'm not usually a fan of 300ZX's but that one ^^^ is fully bad ass.

Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

FRRACER said:


> How can you compare a 500bhp R35 to a 320 bhp (at most over quoted figure )stock R32/33/34?
> 
> Any dummy can see that the R35 will walk it and is not a fair comparison. However when the power, brakes, tyres and suspension is equalised things get more interesting as per Nismo vs v spec



ummmmmm, ive already said at 600 hp a piece Im sure it would be very close I wouldn't want to bet to much money on who would win

there is a quote in this thread stating stock for stock the r34 won which I think is bs tbh, if there stock not tuned in any way

surely any dummy can see what im saying........  or maybe not lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

K66 SKY said:


> Don't forget GM Europe launched their own 377bhp terror back in 1990 which was that infamous 3.6L 24v twin turbo engined Lotus Carlton/Lotus Omega not long after the R32 Skyline GT-R's début in Japan and Australia Cris. This is after all was the Family car that caused a public outcry with its obscene performance in our Great British Parliament in Westminster when it went on sale! I've been around enough of these Lotus modified vehicles over the past twenty years to know the true power output from these cars C36GET lumps is closer to 417bhp/420bhp than the official 377bhp figure quoted by the media and Vauxhall's/Opel's press packs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that 300zx is really nice :bowdown1:


----------



## Silver R (Apr 23, 2013)

Love the old lotus Carlton


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Standard R33 and R34 GT-R was 'officially' 276bhp according to the UK Brochures.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Silver R said:


> *Love the old lotus Carlton *


Don't let sentimental emotions cloud your judgement Mr Silver R, GM let Lotus Cars LTD convert their then top of the range Carlton GSi 3000 24v into a headline grabbing monster and in this process ruined a very good car!!!!


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

matt j said:


> *Standard R33 and R34 GT-R was 'officially' 276bhp according to the UK Brochures.*


Which we now all know was closer to 340bhp wasn't it Matt?!:chuckle:


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> the cosworth yb was the same 270hp just with breathing mods and 1 bar, the same with an r35 570 hp with just breathing mods and a little more boost


There was a similar situation with the Pulsar GTiR. 

However to get more boost you had to add new stuff/remap. AFAIK if you have an R32/33/34 and you want 1 bar you just remove the boost restrictor which I understand is highlighted with a yellow band.

To me that suggests that the car should have had 380bhp (or whatever) all along and Nissan put the restrictor in to bring the output down to the required level.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matt j said:


> Standard R33 and R34 GT-R was 'officially' 276bhp according to the UK Brochures.


Sorry your right, official was 276 not 285.


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

Cris said:


> There was a similar situation with the Pulsar GTiR.
> 
> However to get more boost you had to add new stuff/remap. AFAIK if you have an R32/33/34 and you want 1 bar you just remove the boost restrictor which I understand is highlighted with a yellow band.
> 
> To me that suggests that the car should have had 380bhp (or whatever) all along and Nissan put the restrictor in to bring the output down to the required level.



all my gtrs have been on power fc or fcon so I don't know, if stage 1 is just removal of the restrictor ring why are there so many stage 1 ecus available for skylines ? 

I thought it was 1 bar and chip like ybs, rst cvh etc


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

scoooby slayer said:


> all my gtrs have been on power fc or fcon so I don't know, if stage 1 is just removal of the restrictor ring why are there so many stage 1 ecus available for skylines ?
> 
> I thought it was 1 bar and chip like ybs, rst cvh etc


There a quite a few threads about it - http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/138235-removing-restrictor-boost-valve.html#

If you change your exhaust or air filters you'd want to remap the ECU. My brother has a Z32 running stock boost with an HKS remapped ECU. Seems to just raise the rev limit, remove the speed limiter and maybe advance the ingition. No extra boost.

Given that almost every Japanese GTR has had filters/exhaust replaced I can see that they would have remapped ECUs.


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

K66 SKY said:


> Don't forget GM Europe launched their own 377bhp terror back in 1990 which was that infamous 3.6L 24v twin turbo engined Lotus Carlton/Lotus Omega not long after the R32 Skyline GT-R's début in Japan and Australia Cris. This is after all was the Family car that caused a public outcry with its obscene performance in our Great British Parliament in Westminster when it went on sale! I've been around enough of these Lotus modified vehicles over the past twenty years to know the true power output from these cars C36GET lumps is closer to 417bhp/420bhp than the official 377bhp figure quoted by the media and Vauxhall's/Opel's press packs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lotus Carlton - top stuff. As you say there was a lot of fuss about them at the time. Not sure they sold as many of those as R32 GTRs either.

I know what you're saying about the Z32. In some ways the R35 is closer to that ideal. The Skyline GTR was (originally at least) the racing homologation version of a nomal saloon/coupe. The Z32 had a bespoke chassis and was a model in it's own right. Now the Skyline bit has gone from the GTR you could argue that it's sits more in line with the Z Cars.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

Cris said:


> *
> Lotus Carlton - top stuff. As you say there was a lot of fuss about them at the time. Not sure they sold as many of those as R32 GTRs either.*


You are 100% correct Cris, They didn't get close to the 43,934 BNR32's that were manufactured by Nissan! 



Total official GM build was *950* cars with one extra GSi 24v _(H746 VVF)_ converted with build number _*"0000"*_ completed by Lotus in Hethel four years after the last cars were done. The majority of these are LHD Lotus Omega's and not RHD Lotus Carlton's, Anyway....this 950 figure was well short of the 1800 cars GM originally thought they could sell before the economic crash of the early 1990's.









Cris said:


> *I know what you're saying about the Z32. In some ways the R35 is closer to that ideal. The Skyline GTR was (originally at least) the racing homologation version of a nomal saloon/coupe. The Z32 had a bespoke chassis and was a model in it's own right. Now the Skyline bit has gone from the GTR you could argue that it's sits more in line with the Z Cars.*


Thank you Cris! I'm glad to know I'm not on my own here in thinking this about the R35 GT-R's....


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

The only similarity I can see is in the engine bay


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

markM3 said:


> Sam lapped in a 500bhp r32 as quick as Sutcliffe (autocar) managed in a 2013 r35.
> 
> Sam's car is track oriented.


Thanks Mark but my 32 was over a second quicker (52.8 vs 53.9)  

However, nurburgring gtr did less than 50 secs in his 35 apparently which annihilates nearly all of the pro class time attack boys with full weight/r888's and 600bhp.. Darren bly/RK did around 48's from memory in their race cars with sequential G'boxs, slicks etc.

Undoubtedly the 35 is quicker... 

Amazed that evo magazine clocked the 34 + 35 at the same time. I'd really like to know what tyres they were running as the 35 OE tyres give a big advantage over 'normal' tyres.


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> *The only similarity I can see is in the engine bay*


A fat looking, low and powerful 2+2 coupé with just accelerator & brake pedals, V6 twin turbo engine and a poor image of the types who drive/own them??

The Z32's only missing the four wheel drive element, Otherwise _(on paper at least)_ these vehicles could be twins!:chuckle:


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Z32 drivers have a poor image ?


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> *Z32 drivers have a poor image ?*


I guess you are too young to remember the early 1990's and the _"Max Power"_ magazine days if you have to ask that Mr JTJUDGE.....


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> I guess you are too young to remember the early 1990's and the _"Max Power"_ magazine days if you have to ask that Mr JTJUDGE.....


you must be the type that labels people then that your talking about. The Max Power scene is quite a long time ago. 

Imo the kind of people that drive the 300zx now are the same type that drive old tvrs, capri's etc. Nice old chaps with beards and hairy chests and the opposite of the r35 driver

two cars so far removed other than a v6 twin turbo engine really :runaway:


----------



## K66 SKY (Jan 25, 2005)

JTJUDGE said:


> _Imo the kind of people that drive the 300zx now are the same type that drive old tvrs, capri's etc. *Nice old chaps with beards and hairy chests* and the opposite of the r35 driver
> _


PMSL! Cannot wait to show my mate Anthony in Norfolk this as his Misses drives a Fairlady daily....


----------



## FRRACER (Jun 23, 2013)

Max power stuff still goes on


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

K66 SKY said:


> PMSL! Cannot wait to show my mate Anthony in Norfolk this as his Misses drives a Fairlady daily....


Lol


----------



## legalr33 (Aug 9, 2004)

My 580whp r34 vs 1st r35 GTR 
http://youtu.be/Z4xMkUOYLys

She's for sale btw, now pushing 618whp.


----------

